# Prom Pics



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I know this is not archery related (unless you count the deer mounts in the background), but my son had senior prom tonight and I just wanted to share a few pics. I hope you gals don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

cute couple! Hope they enjoyed prom.


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

How sweet, he looks like he likes picture time almost as much as my boys. lol


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

squirky said:


> How sweet, he looks like he likes picture time almost as much as my boys. lol


Yeah, he started out with a few smiles, but it got old really quick....lol!!


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Great pics!! Love the tux!


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

They look like a cute couple. Be aware of the backgrounds though. Picture two looks like your son is a ten pointer.


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Of course we don't mind! We pretty much family on here. I LOVE his tux. They made quite a dashing couple.


----------



## supertechy (Oct 28, 2007)

*prom pics*

Hey thats one cool dude.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I love it!!! He's a senior already! I remember prom last year, seems like it was yesterday. Did they have a good time? I love that tux and her dress is very pretty. Now when is Will going???


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

dgshooter said:


> They look like a cute couple. Be aware of the backgrounds though. Picture two looks like your son is a ten pointer.


That's a true sign of an archery woman giving birth to a 10-pointer fortunately for Chic he was only a spike at birth. ROFL. I love the pics a very handsome couple


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Luv the white tux. My son rocked a white one as well...


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice pics!!! I LOVE his shoes tnchic!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Very nice pics!!! I LOVE his shoes tnchic!!!



Believe it or not, he chose the entire thing by himself. I was totally shocked!! It didn't involve Wranglers and cowboy boots. Who would have guessed....lol


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I love it!!! He's a senior already! I remember prom last year, seems like it was yesterday. Did they have a good time? I love that tux and her dress is very pretty. Now when is Will going???


I still can't hardly believe he will graduate next week. You should see the pics from his first prom and compare them to this one. 2 years apart and the difference is amazing. He is all grown up now:sad: Will is a sophomore so prom won't come until next year for him. I think I can only handle one at a time anyway.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice pics but what is with the white tux?


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Nice pics but what is with the white tux?


It doesn't show well in the pics but but it has black pinstriping. It coordinates with her dress very well. We loved his choice!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> It doesn't show well in the pics but but it has black pinstriping. It coordinates with her dress very well. We loved his choice!!


And the shoes couldn't match any better!!! Perfect!!!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

TN- archerychic said:


> It doesn't show well in the pics but but it has black pinstriping. It coordinates with her dress very well. We loved his choice!!


The reason i asked is because its not often that i've seen one at my prom or any formal event its unique to me and stands out for sure.


----------



## ArchrywAttitude (Mar 25, 2009)

nccrutch said:


> Luv the white tux. My son rocked a white one as well...


i love the colors of that dress!!! its so pretty


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

TN- archerychic said:


> View attachment 572110


Nice pics. Are those Azaleas in the background? What ever they are, they are gorgeous.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

AKM said:


> Nice pics. Are those Azaleas in the background? What ever they are, they are gorgeous.



Yes, those are azaleas. They actually had a lot more blooms the day before, but we had some heavy storms move through the area. Fortunately, the rain managed to stop long enough for the prom.


----------

